# Inside/outside?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

My guineas are currently living in an inside cage, simply because when I got them I couldn't afford both and I know we are going to winter soon. Idea is once its spring next year to get an outside cage and they can be in that april to sept/october until its cold and come back in.

I'd have them in all year round but OH isn't too keen so we compromised!

They get out onto grass at least 3 times a week though, prob more if its sunny as it is so I think they do ok!


----------

